

Show HN: Reports for Trello - ibstudios
http://www.reportsfortrello.com

======
ibstudios
Ok, it’s back to work time, a brand new year, let’s track time w/o timers.

Hi. Move one card in Trello and you can both communicate to your team the
status of a task and track your time. No timers. No plug-ins. Use Trello on
your desktop, tablet, and phone and go to reportsfortrello.com to see your
activity. Track time in visual ways and see totals by the boards, members, and
tasks. You can see all of your projects at a time (for some reason most time
tracking apps are missing this feature).

ReportsforTrello.com is a little over 4 months old and it is free. There is no
registration, use your Trello account to login. All processed data is erased
after 24 minutes. See up-to-the-second reports any time you want. I built it
to work the way I think a free site should work.

It has been a crazy first 4+ months. I did not expect people from 100+
countries to use my software. The site was a project for me to learn ruby,
Sinatra, jquery, d3, and a bunch of other things I did not expect. I have
spent way too much time making things faster and faster in the backend. I
think I’ve hit a point where I can focus on the fun again. Coding all guts is
not glory; I can’t wait to add more reports. I just added a new feature where
it can see far back into your Trello history. I can see a whole year of
activity in one board. All of this in a few seconds and your privacy is
respected.

Best of luck and a happy and productive new year to all!

Remember: timers and pie charts are for bakers!

Chrome web store:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reports-for-
trello...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reports-for-
trello/lllmmoiihjmmejnaemicljjcbnbbkcch?hl=en-US&utm_source=chrome-ntp-
launcher)

